# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Zu weit dichtgeholt

## kurtmievielle

Hallo zusammen. In letzter Zeit ist es mir mehrfach gelungen, dass sich die Vorderhlfte meines Bretts (leicht) aus dem Wasser gehoben hat, der Segeldruck lie aber nicht nach. Ich denke, dass das Brett noch ein ganzes Stck weiter aus dem Wasser kommen muss. 

Auf einem Photo von mir beim Surfen habe ich gesehen, dass ich das Segel viel weniger dichthole als andere Surfer, wenn ich aber auf dem Board stehe fhlt es sich nicht so. Auerdem komme ich beim Dichtholen von meinem Kurs ab und ich verliere den Segeldruck vllig. 
Wie kann ich das abstellen und wie kann ich weiter vorgehen? 
In den Schlaufen stehe ich noch nicht, dazu bin ich noch nicht schnell genug und das Board wird instabil wenn ich weit hinten stehe (wiege 91 kg und das Board hat 148l), Trapezsurfen trainiere ich gerade bei verschiedenen Windstrken. ber Tipps fr die nchsten Versuche wre ich sehr dankbar.

----------


## Old Rob

Bei dir steht jetzt der nchste Schritt an: Schlaufen fahren und Gleiten. Wie du vorgehen musst findest du in diesem Forum wie auch in anderen Foren ausreichend beschrieben. Schon viele sind an dieser Schwelle gestanden.

Hier zwei Links, die ich auf die Schnelle gefunden habe:
https://www.windsurfen-lernen.de/angleiten.htm
http://www.surfacademy.org/angleiten/

Wenn du Mhe hast damit, gnn dir doch 1 oder 2 Privatstunden bei eine Surflehrer. Es geht schneller und es schleichen sich keine blden Fehler ein. 

Gruss Robert

----------


## kurtmievielle

Das mit den Stunden habe ich schon in den Urlaub eingepreist. Gelesen habe ich auch schon.  Ich mchte es aber auch verstehen: Was luft schief, wenn ich beim Dichtholen den Segeldruck verliere?

----------


## Spacecowboy

Dichtholen:
Das Segel muss im optimalen Winkel zum relativen Wind stehen, welcher sich aus dem atmosphrischen ("echten") und dem Fahrtwind ergibt. Dann wird es ideal umstrmt und entwickelt am meisten Vortrieb (gewisse Segel sind fehlerverzeihender als andere). Wenn du nicht so schnell wie die anderen Surfer auf dem Wasser bist, hast du auch nicht den gleichen relativen Wind und somit ergibt sich ein anderer Anstellwinkel. Einfach mehr dichtholen bringt da nichts bzw. ist kontraproduktiv.
Dichtholen und auffieren sollten eigentlich keinen Einfluss auf deinen Kurs haben, sondern nur das Schwenken in der Segelebene (Riggsteuerung).
Leicht wird das Rigg brigens erst, wenn du wirklich ber der Gleitschwelle drber bist.

Angleiten:
In den Links von Rob ist das Angleiten schn beschrieben. Ein paar Grad abzufallen ist sicherlich einer der wesentlichen Punkte. Ich denke, das wichtigste ist im Moment das sichere Trapez-fahren, damit du viel Druck auf den Mastfuss ausben kannst und entsprechend weniger Gewicht auf den Fssen hast.
Auch hinderlich frs Angleiten knnte in deinem Fall sein, falls du evtl. zu frh nach hinten in Richtung Schlaufen willst, dann bremst das Brett nur.

Material:
Auch die richtige Mastfussposition, welche von Segelgrsse, -typ und Board abhngt, hat erheblichen Einfluss auf die Gleitlage und das "Kurs-Verhalten"; wenige Zentimeter vor oder zurck knnen da entscheidend sein. Auch der Segeltrimm muss natrlich stimmen, damit es vorwrts geht. Was fr Material fhrst du denn?

Gruss Phil

----------


## Gugu

Genau, nicht zu viel und zu schnell dichtholen, viel Gewicht auf das Trapez und den vorderen Fu. Meine Erfahrung: Mega Krperspannung aufbauen, d.h. deinen Krper bretthart machen. Dann kann die Segelpower durch dich auf das Brett weitergeleitet werden.

----------


## kurtmievielle

Danke fr die hilfreichen Tipps. Das mit dem Mastfu ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich fahre ein BIC Core 148 und ein Pro Limit Power HD mit 5,5 qm, bei weniger Wind habe ich aber noch ein 6,5 qm Segel. Fr die min. 35 km/h Wind bei meinem letzten Nachmittag auf dem Wasser war das fr mich erst mal vllig okay.  
Ich bin gerade dabei das Trapezfahren zu ben. Mache das bei unterschiedlichen Windstrken, hatte aber berlegt, ob es vielleicht gnstiger ist erst das Angleiten zu lernen und im Gleiten einzuhaken, weil ich mit der Trapezfahrerei vielleicht zu viele Baustellen gleichzeitig aufmache. Wenn du aber meinst, dass es Hilft den Druck auf den Mastfu zu lenken, dann bin ich ja auf dem richtigen Weg. Zuletzt hatte ich meinen Mast ein paar cm zum Bug verschoben, weil ich gelesen hatte, dass man so mehr Kontrolle hat und das Brett flacher auf dem Wasser liegt. Den Effekt habe ich gemerkt, wurde aber auch um einiges langsamer, weshalb ich wieder zu meinem Mittelsetting zurckgekehrt bin. 
Auch das zu frhe nach hinten gehen habe ich schon gemerkt. Will beim nchsten mal probieren so lange am Mast zu bleiben, bis ich einen ganz klaren Unterschied merke.

----------


## kurtmievielle

> Meine Erfahrung: Mega Krperspannung aufbauen, d.h. deinen Krper bretthart machen. Dann kann die Segelpower durch dich auf das Brett weitergeleitet werden.



Also weniger "hang loose". Von einem Kollegen hatte ich den Tipp bekommen mich wie einen "nassen Sack" an das Segel zu hngen.

----------


## Surf Maniac

> Von einem Kollegen hatte ich den Tipp bekommen mich wie einen "nassen Sack" an das Segel zu hngen.



Ist der Kollege nicht Kiter?

----------


## kurtmievielle

> Ist der Kollege nicht Kiter?



Nee. Knnte man meinen, was?

----------


## kurtmievielle

War heute mal wieder drauen und habe versucht die Tipps umzusetzen. Ging schon ganz gut. Auf Raumwindkurs hatte ich sogar eine Strecke von vielleicht 50 Metern, auf denen ich es hinter mir gurgeln hrte und die Wellen vorne laut unter das Brett klatschten. Dann war die Be vorbei und ich fiel rckwrts ins Wasser. Trapezfahren konnte ich noch nicht ben, weil meine Tampen viel zu kurz eingestellt waren. 
Ich werte das trotzdem mal als Erfolg. Eine NAchfrage htte ich: Wenn ich mich bei ordentlich Wind voll reinhnge und auf Halbwindkurs oder gar Raumwindkurs bin, das Segel ordenlich dicht geholt ist und ich trotzdem langsam rckwrts ins Wasser falle, ist dann mein Segel zu klein? Mir hat auch mal jemand den Tipp gegeben, ich solle mich hinsetzen, wie auf einen Barhocker der neben dem Brett im Wasser steht. So kann ich doch aber nicht die ntige Krperspannung halten. Um es kurz zu machen: Lag mein Sturz daran dass mein Segel zu klein ist (5,5 qm bei 28 km/h Wind und 90 kg Krpergewicht) oder an meiner Krperhaltung?

----------


## Spacecowboy

Also 28 km/h sind 15 Knoten, obere 4 Beaufort, da bruchtest du gute 2 Quadratmeter mehr und auch eher bauchigere Freeridesegel *. Die Frage ist aber immer, wie genau stimmt dieser Wert, der meistens von irgendeiner Messstation an Land stammt, mit dem tatschlichen Wind auf dem Wasser berein und wie stark sind die Ben. Vielleicht warst du mit dem 5.5er tatschlich schon knapp an der Gleitschwelle in dieser Be. Ich wrde dir empfehlen, dich immer an den Segelgrssen der anderen Surfer zu orientieren (vom alleine surfen wrde ich auf deiner momentanen Knnerstufe abraten). Nun wird das aber ohne Trapez nicht viel lnger als 10 Minuten funktionieren, daher solltest du deinen Fokus wirklich erstmal dort ansetzen anstatt Gleiten um jeden Preis. Auch das finden der richtigen Tampenlnge ist wichtig, wie du ja schon herausgefunden hast.

Auch wenn man unterpowert unterwegs ist, d.h. mit zu kleinem Segel, fllt man nicht rckwrts runter, denn es gibt immer den Balancepunkt zwischen Segeldruck und Haltekraft durch Hinauslehnen. Bei Dmpel-Wind steht man dann halt quasi aufrecht auf dem Brett und das Rigg ist nach Lee geneigt. Wichtig: Arme immer gestreckt halten.

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du nicht generell immer zu viel dichtholen mchtest. Das Segel soll den Wind nicht wie bei einem Spinnaker einfangen, sondern soll wie ein Flugzeugflgel von vorne um den Mast umstrmt werden. Viel Segeldruck heisst nicht automatisch viel Vortrieb sondern primr mal hohe Querkrfte, die auf Finne und Leekante wirken.
Ein Segel funktioniert aber auch immer nur dann, wenn der Trimm stimmt; es knnte sein, dass du zuviel Schothornspannung hast.

Gruss und weiterhin viel Erfolg, Phil

* Ergnzung: ich habe gerade mal noch dieses Pro Limit Power HD gegoogelt. Ich wrde - vorsichtig ausgedrckt - wahrscheinlich nicht zuviel von diesem Rigg erwarten. Evtl. hast du nur schon ein AHA-Erlebnis, wenn du dir mal ein anderes Rigg ausleihst von einer Station oder einem Kollegen.

----------


## Spacecowboy

In diesem Zusammenhang brigens noch: Bei einer Be muss man im ersten Moment etwas auffieren, da sich ja durch die Zunahme des atmosphrischen Windes die Richtung des relativen Windes ndert. Erst mit der Umsetzung in hhere Fahrgeschwindigkeit kann man dann wieder mehr zumachen.

----------


## Surf Maniac

Falls du die Mglichkeit hast, ein Video online zu stellen, knnten Probleme hier vielleicht erkannt werden.

----------


## kurtmievielle

> Also 28 km/h sind 15 Knoten, obere 4 Beaufort, da bruchtest du gute 2 Quadratmeter mehr und auch eher bauchigere Freeridesegel *. Die Frage ist aber immer, wie genau stimmt dieser Wert, der meistens von irgendeiner Messstation an Land stammt, mit dem tatschlichen Wind auf dem Wasser berein und wie stark sind die Ben. Vielleicht warst du mit dem 5.5er tatschlich schon knapp an der Gleitschwelle in dieser Be. Ich wrde dir empfehlen, dich immer an den Segelgrssen der anderen Surfer zu orientieren (vom alleine surfen wrde ich auf deiner momentanen Knnerstufe abraten). Nun wird das aber ohne Trapez nicht viel lnger als 10 Minuten funktionieren, daher solltest du deinen Fokus wirklich erstmal dort ansetzen anstatt Gleiten um jeden Preis. Auch das finden der richtigen Tampenlnge ist wichtig, wie du ja schon herausgefunden hast.
> 
> Auch wenn man unterpowert unterwegs ist, d.h. mit zu kleinem Segel, fllt man nicht rckwrts runter, denn es gibt immer den Balancepunkt zwischen Segeldruck und Haltekraft durch Hinauslehnen. Bei Dmpel-Wind steht man dann halt quasi aufrecht auf dem Brett und das Rigg ist nach Lee geneigt. Wichtig: Arme immer gestreckt halten.
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob du nicht generell immer zu viel dichtholen mchtest. Das Segel soll den Wind nicht wie bei einem Spinnaker einfangen, sondern soll wie ein Flugzeugflgel von vorne um den Mast umstrmt werden. Viel Segeldruck heisst nicht automatisch viel Vortrieb sondern primr mal hohe Querkrfte, die auf Finne und Leekante wirken.
> Ein Segel funktioniert aber auch immer nur dann, wenn der Trimm stimmt; es knnte sein, dass du zuviel Schothornspannung hast.
> 
> Gruss und weiterhin viel Erfolg, Phil
> 
> * Ergnzung: ich habe gerade mal noch dieses Pro Limit Power HD gegoogelt. Ich wrde - vorsichtig ausgedrckt - wahrscheinlich nicht zuviel von diesem Rigg erwarten. Evtl. hast du nur schon ein AHA-Erlebnis, wenn du dir mal ein anderes Rigg ausleihst von einer Station oder einem Kollegen.



Vielen Dank fr die Tipps. Wenn ich nicht alleine surfe, dann wrde ich nahezu nie surfen. Das ist keine Option. Das macht aber auch das Filmen ein wenig schwierig. Ich habe das Gefhl mit den youTube-Tutorials und den Hinweisen hier komme ich schon ganz ordentlich voran. 
Da ich zuvor ganz schn zu kmpfen hatte bei ein wenig mehr Wind mit dem 6,5 qm Probleme hatte berhaupt vernnftig auf das Board zu kommen, habe ich mir das kleinere Segel gekauft.

----------


## kurtmievielle

> Falls du die Mglichkeit hast, ein Video online zu stellen, knnten Probleme hier vielleicht erkannt werden.



Ich schaue mal ob ich mal jemanden zum Filmen berreden kann.

----------


## kurtmievielle

> In diesem Zusammenhang brigens noch: Bei einer Be muss man im ersten Moment etwas auffieren, da sich ja durch die Zunahme des atmosphrischen Windes die Richtung des relativen Windes ndert. Erst mit der Umsetzung in hhere Fahrgeschwindigkeit kann man dann wieder mehr zumachen.



Das habe ich schon gemerkt.

----------


## kurtmievielle

> * Ergnzung: ich habe gerade mal noch dieses Pro Limit Power HD gegoogelt. Ich wrde - vorsichtig ausgedrckt - wahrscheinlich nicht zuviel von diesem Rigg erwarten.



Kaufen ist momentan keine Option  :Wink: . Da wo ich surfe bin ich zu 90% alleine. Ne Ausleihstation gibt es dort nur, wenn ich sie aufmache. Das Budget ist fr diese Saison ausgeschpft. 

Ich be erst einmal, so wie ihr es mir ratet, Trapezfahren und taste mich langsam ran und wenn mal richtig viel Wind ist, wird das PowerHD schon seinen Dienst tun.

----------


## Spacecowboy

Hallo mal wieder

Cool, dass du dran bleibst!

Sich zuerst dem Trapezfahren zu widmen ist wirklich die zielfhrendste Taktik ;-)





> Da ich zuvor ganz schn zu kmpfen hatte bei ein wenig mehr Wind mit dem 6,5 qm Probleme hatte berhaupt vernnftig auf das Board zu kommen, habe ich mir das kleinere Segel gekauft.



Vielleicht sollte man hier mal noch ein Auge drauf werfen, denn ein 6.5er ist eigentlich halt schon eher noch klein fr deine Statur und die beschriebenen Verhltnisse. Vielleicht war das Vorliek zu wenig durchgetrimmt und htte somit zu wenig Loose Leech und/oder am Schothorn zu wenig gezogen. Beides kann ein zickiges bis sogar unfahrbares Rigg zur Folge haben. Und auch immer wichtig: Der Mast muss natrlich (einigermassen) zum Segel passen, sonst wird's auch bld...
Als ich Schlaufen fahren gelernt hatte, war ich auch mal mit Mietmaterial an einem Kurs unterwegs und relativ wenig wollte klappen. Hatte das Gefhl von viel zu wenig Kontrolle und dass das Board eher mit mir fhrt als umgekehrt, fhlte mich mit dem Material einfach nicht wohl. Als der Surflehrer - leider zum Schluss des Tages - eine Runde mit meinem Material fuhr, konnte er dann das besttigen: viel zu wenig Outhaul!
Es lohnt sich also, die Grenzen des Trimms etwas auszutesten!

Phil

----------


## kurtmievielle

> Vielleicht sollte man hier mal noch ein Auge drauf werfen, denn ein 6.5er ist eigentlich halt schon eher noch klein fr deine Statur und die beschriebenen Verhltnisse.l



"ein wenig mehr Wind" war vielleicht zu euphemistisch. Da waren 37 km/h Wind. Aber das Material war wirklich nicht dolle. Trotzdem finde ich das kleine Segel gar nicht so bel; vor allem ist es beim Fast-Tack und Jibe ben erst einmal schn handlich. Das hat schon seinen Nutzen.

----------


## kurtmievielle

> Vielleicht war das Vorliek zu wenig durchgetrimmt und htte somit zu wenig Loose Leech und/oder am Schothorn zu wenig gezogen. Beides kann ein zickiges bis sogar unfahrbares Rigg zur Folge haben. Und auch immer wichtig: Der Mast muss natrlich (einigermassen) zum Segel passen, sonst wird's auch bld...
> Es lohnt sich also, die Grenzen des Trimms etwas auszutesten!
> Phil



Ja, am Anfang wollte das Segel bei der Wende gar nicht von einer Mastseite auf die andere umschlagen, weil die Latten viel zu weit am Mast vorbeiragten. Durch viel strafferes Trimmen geht das jetzt schon besser. Die Biegekurve beim Mast ist auch nicht gerade ideal, aber ich tatse mich da langsam ran.

----------


## Spacecowboy

> "ein wenig mehr Wind" war vielleicht zu euphemistisch. Da waren 37 km/h Wind. Aber das Material war wirklich nicht dolle. Trotzdem finde ich das kleine Segel gar nicht so bel; vor allem ist es beim Fast-Tack und Jibe ben erst einmal schn handlich. Das hat schon seinen Nutzen.



20 Knoten sind natrlich schon ein gutes Lftchen  :Happy:  Und meistens varieerts dann mit den Ben ja noch, da ist das kleinere Segel (momentan noch) die bessere Wahl. Und auch bei wenig Wind Manver zu ben mit dem kleineren Tuch bringt in der Tat viel Fortschritt. Am besten auch immer, sobald es ein bisschen fhrt, mit dem Trapez einhngen, auch wenn es von der Kraft her nicht ntig wre.
Ich denke, du bist auf einem guten Weg, und mit mglichst viel Zeit auf dem Wasser stellen sich laufend auch viele Teilerfolge ein!

Phil

----------


## kurtmievielle

Bin eurem Tipp gefolgt und habe mir ein gebrauchtes 8.1 GunSail geholt und bin  gestern bei ca 20 km/h Wind mehrfach an der Stelle gewesen, wo das Board sehr sensibel auf Druck auf die Finne reagierte. ber vielleicht 200 Meter habe ich es gut gehalten, musste aber tierisch aufpassen, dass ich quasi nur auf dem Mastfu stehe, sonst fing das Board an zu schlingern. 
Ich be das mal weiter. Ins Trapez habe ich es auch ein paar mal geschafft (manchmal unbeabsichtigt), muss aber hier mit der hhe des Gabelbaums und der Trapezlnge noch ein wenig tunen. Danke erst einmal fr die hilfreichen Tipps. Ich bin jetzt schon um einiges weiter und auch die Man

----------

